# walking 2 dogs at same time



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i have a 9 yr old shep mix and a 5 month old purebred.They both walk beautiful on the leash and heel great when i take just one at a time.But when i try to walk them both at the same time its pulling and and barking at people and dogs and not listening! totally differnt dogs! i feel awful when i leave one behind and come back and switch...is there a way i can train them to walk together like they do when they are seperate?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I walk my husky on a long lead and my gs in a heel on a short lead. Lately I've been using an easy lead. It works all right...


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

With me, my female initiates it and my male feeds off it. They both walk well individually but together it is tough. The male knows "with me", which is what I use when I'm not asking for IPO heeling. The female is pretty soft so a yank on a pinch reminds her she's not in charge. 

I manage quite well but if I were going to try to solve the problem, I'd identify which is the problem and work through that with them, hoping it carries on when they are together.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

get and _learn how to fit and use a prong collar_.

put both dogs on prongs with back up slip collar and then it's like power steering.


----------



## shepherdwoman (Jun 4, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> i have a 9 yr old shep mix and a 5 month old purebred.They both walk beautiful on the leash and heel great when i take just one at a time.But when i try to walk them both at the same time its pulling and and barking at people and dogs and not listening! totally differnt dogs! i feel awful when i leave one behind and come back and switch...is there a way i can train them to walk together like they do when they are seperate?



I have the same issue! Romeo, my male german shepherd, behaves so well when I walk him alone. But, if I bring my other dog Juliet (who is a female german shepherd), they both start barking at other people like crazy. Its like they are having competition with one another to show me who is a better guard dog. lol.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I taught both dogs how to heel both together and apart, I walk Delgado on my right side and Jazzy on my left and don't have any issues. Jazzy wears a regular harness and Delgado wears a gentle leader head halter 

I find keeping them on separate sides and hands works best so they don't distract each other and I have complete control of each


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I use the Easy Walk harness on both of my dogs, & they work great! When I was married, & we had three dogs, I used to walk all three, with these harnesses.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I think part of the issue is the dogs know they can get away with more since there is less energy from you focused on them.

I don't know any way around it but to practice. Getting them to walk with you and not pull is the first thing to work on. Do not teach them that pulling is OK by continuing forward when they do that. Stand still, go backwards, do not leave the yard etc. Once they are walking OK and not pulling, is when you can venture further but be prepared for them to regress a bit, that's normal.

A key thing is to keep yourself calm and keep the pressure down as much as possible. I know in the past when I have gotten stressed, it definitely affects how they behave. It has been helpful for me to consciously think about the benefits of staying calm and the negatives of getting stressed and pressuring myself and the dogs to do everything "right".


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I walk 3 together. They used to try to get all charged up if a dog was barking at us. Apache was usually in his flat collar, the 2 girls prong collars. Apache always starts to bark but will stop the second I tell him NO. What I started doing is walking in an arch instead of a straight line. Believe it or not it works Questions & Ansvers from Turid Rugaas


----------

